# Rhino Vs. Vision!!



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,
Last week I discovered Vision vivariums and thought they were possibly the perfect enclosure. Then a user called kelboy told me to check out Rhino vivs. Now I just can't decide which is better! I plan on choosing one of these manufacturers and converting all of my current and future enclosures to these, this decision cannot be taken lightly so I have decided to ask the reptile community! 
Which is better Vision or Rhino and why? Let's begin the debate!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Well visions are very hard to get hold of in the uk now, rhinos can be bought directly from the maker here in the uk. Thats got to be a good start! 
Ive used visions and there good, ive not used rhino but will be in the future after seeing them and hearing a lot of positive feed back.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Even though they make Visions in the USA You can pick them up here. The question you have to ask yourself is why is one better than the other. Why is rhino better than vision for instance? Price, colour, Strength. Because I'd be curious to know.

Andy


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Biggest* difference between them is the doors. Vision slide and Rhino drop down (also made from plastic and not glass).



*Obviously loads but this is the most obvious that could possibly sway a decision depending on what goes inside the viv.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Lights on the outside with Visions.That's a winner for me. Harry


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

Rhinos all the way for me :no1:
I know how there built & what plastic they use so i know all the pros & cons about them
Plus they look very professional compared to Visions

Daniel: victory:


----------



## docmd087 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Vivs*

well you could throw a spanner in the works and say whats best between Herpteks, Visions, and Rhinos !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

id say rhino (one is being made for me atm), but i think it all comes down to preference. i like the idea of the rhino doors coming down rather than sliding, i think it will be easier for cleaning. the doors are made from acrylic so there strong.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not that keen on the black colour tbh.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Uromastyxman said:


> I'm not that keen on the black colour tbh.


They come in black or beige.


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

kelboy said:


> They come in black or beige.


Im sure they can get them in White (Natural) if you ask 

Daniel: victory:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Dead Out Reptiles said:


> Im sure they can get them in White (Natural) if you ask
> 
> Daniel: victory:


I was just going by the options given on their site.


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a link to a poll that was conducted a while ago on this forum and we came out on top. 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/287327-vivarium-3.html#post3804063

The colour we call beige is also called natural white, I will post some pictures tommorow of a stack that is being shipped. Very smart looking if I do say so myself!

Cheers Andy


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice on this guys. I've decided to go with Rhino vivs. I sent an email to them last night asking for a few more details about lighting, heating,etc. When I get an answer I will be ordering.
Thanks again!


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

Andy G said:


> This is a link to a poll that was conducted a while ago on this forum and we came out on top.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/287327-vivarium-3.html#post3804063
> 
> The colour we call beige is also called natural white, I will post some pictures tommorow of a stack that is being shipped. Very smart looking if I do say so myself!
> ...


I would just like to add..
Beige (Natural) Rhino vivariums will let light pass through so no need for a UV light inside if you wanted one in there.

Daniel: victory:


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Id just just like add that one benefit of Rhino's is that are we are a U.K based company who not only can build vivariums to custom sizes but also offer a personalised service.Any problems or advice required all the customer has to do is drop us a pm or phonecall and we will do our very best to help.
Cheers Stu


----------

